# Any CPAP bikepackers out there?



## Whiptastic (Mar 14, 2016)

I want to try bikepacking with my eSurly ECR, but use a CPAP machine at night. Searching for small CPAP machine with battery supply yielded the ResMed AirMini ($999) and the Medistrom Pilot-24 battery supply ($339); a substantial investment, but could be used on any away from home trips.

Anyone out there bikepacking that use a CPAP machine? If so, what do you use or recommend?

I’m dying to do my first weekend overnight in the Eastern Sierras, but don’t want to literally “die” in the process.


----------



## pctloper (Jan 3, 2016)

I use a CPAP but have not bikepacked-----I have done week long backpack trips and soon will do a 5 day road bike tour-----and lots of 3 day weekend backpacking trips. My doc says you can usually go a week w/o major issues w/o the CPAP---he says it takes that long for the throat muscles to start weakening again. So I have had little issue with the above scenarios. You could try not using the CPAP for a couple of days at home to gather some info. My apnea was moderate---waking up 15 times an hour in the sleep test.


----------



## Whiptastic (Mar 14, 2016)

My literally “die” comment was somewhat “tongue and cheek.” Good to know that a doctor feels a single or few days without the CPAP wont normally cause issues for most people. I do notice when I fall asleep in a chair and wake up an hour or two later that I have a sore throat and sometimes a headache. The nose only head gear I switched to after about six months using a mask has been wonderful for me, but I sure wish there was a low risk highly successful surgery that would eliminate the CPAP altogether; simply for the freedom factor that I took for granted prior to requiring the CPAP.

At 6’2” and 230lbs I’m not seriously overweight. I was hoping my 100-125 mile weekly riding routine would melt the pounds away. That hasn’t happened. Time to take a closer look at my diet once again. I feel best at about 215lbs., so there is some work to be done. Doctors always say losing weight sometimes helps in alleviating sleep apnea. That would be great if it always worked for everyone.

I think I will try a night without it and see how it goes, plus adjust my diet again. Thanks for the information and suggestion.

PS: After playing with electric assist bikes for a few years after a bilateral hernia surgery, I’m transitioning to pedal power successfully in some regards. Still have a very hard time breathing (lungs go before strength) with long climbs, but I’ve found configuring my settings to cutoff at 18mph with a smooth transition to human only power (not a brick wall transition) has been working well. It puts me in human power for the majority of my rides, while still providing assist on climbs when I slow down. This also extends the range dramatically. The funny thing is I still get the occasional “That’s cheating!” comment from slower moving Roadies as I pass them at about 22mph. I just laugh loudly as I ride by. Little do they know I’m on full human power at those speeds and pedaling a bike that weighs twice their rig. :thumbsup:


----------



## pctloper (Jan 3, 2016)

After climbing for over an hour yesterday and sitting at the top gasping I started looking at the folks there on ebikes and was not as opposed to them as I am before the climb---someday---I am 65 and a fairly light 160--still tough


----------



## Whiptastic (Mar 14, 2016)

Here's today's article take on ebikes in The OC:

https://www.ocregister.com/2018/09/...n-heat-up-over-e-bike-riders-on-local-trails/

I think weekend overnight bikepacking trips and B&B touring is an area that ebikes could excel, but like any sport you have to go through the learning curve to gain the proper skill and knowledge level to really enjoy it, plus not be a risk factor to others and get stranded without power. The same goes for pedal riders running out of human juice in the outback.

Two of my eMTB's have been returned to pedal, while my main eSurly ECR remains an electric assisted long range do-it-all rig (17.5Ah/840Wh and/or 21Ah/1008Wh battery pack options; 38.5Ah/1,848Wh possible).

Common sense, trail etiquette and skill level all play a roll in the cycling sports. Knowing your own limitations is paramount.


----------



## UNAUTHORIZED (Sep 20, 2018)

I have this same issue.. only downfall for me is I honestly can't sleep without my cpap..

I won't DIE, but I also won't get any sleep.. and I've been thinking of ways to over come this..

All I can think of is to bike pack into campgrounds that have power.. like state park to state park type of thing or even private campgrounds.

OR to tow a small trailer that I could keep some gear in plus a 12 volt marine battery, but I would still need to stop and recharge that battery.

I'm not sure how long a marine battery would last. I'm also in RV'r, and so I meet a lot of people who boondock. and many of them report needing to recharge that deep cycle battery every two nights or so.

SO maybe hitting an official campground en route every two nights isn't so bad?

Either way, I love my CPAP and can't go anywhere without it.


----------



## UNAUTHORIZED (Sep 20, 2018)

Also OP, I've read a bit about that Air Mini... and the complaints usually center around how loud it is, and the fact it doesn't have water.

You might check out cpaptalk.com and have some folks weigh in there.


----------

